# DS #4684: Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5953^^


----------



## luke_c (Feb 16, 2010)

inb4noobflood

Shame I can't test it out, just sold my Cyclo


----------



## DxEggman (Feb 16, 2010)

Bout time!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2010)

YEAH! NO SLEEP TONIGHT!


----------



## prowler (Feb 16, 2010)

inb4shitstorm.

I guess it will have AP.


----------



## inter4ever (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can't wait to give it a try on my old g6 lite.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 16, 2010)

Plenty of happy gamers now


----------



## Andman315 (Feb 16, 2010)

sweet it's out


----------



## Kold (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank God/Cthulhu/Bob Sapp/Wakamoto/whatever you prefer to call it. It's finally out.


----------



## ImperialX (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG! It's here! Awesomeness!


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

OH FINALLY THANK GOD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, independent dumpers? Guys, you suck, no offence.


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 16, 2010)

ZOMG It's finally up! =D Too bad my day off was today, not tomorrow, OMG this is Epicc no sleep tonight!


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Feb 16, 2010)

Dunno what's so great about this game, never played the series before guess I'll try this.


----------



## WhateverDude (Feb 16, 2010)

TheOtakuOverlord said:
			
		

> OH FINALLY THANK GOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. Independent dumpers really dropped the ball on this one, I've seen at least two attention whores with the game, several hours ago, on other forums attempting to dump it and failing at it.


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, I was not expecting this. To bad I had my big long snow break last week.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

nice its finally out


----------



## saxamo (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm cash stackin! Gunna play the trilogy before this one probably.


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

Question : I don't want links or the like, I just want to know, has anyone found a genuine download? Because google has revealed nothing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

CopZeRecruit would be happy...

I should give this a try. It looks to be a little more "action" oriented than previous AAI games.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished downloading, another to my collection that I will never play.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added icon.


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2010)

Good lord! Finally!


----------



## Trademark3001 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOOT!!! im exited now! I think im going to need a DS, a charger and LOTS of caffine for tonight! no sleep tonight!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh god
See how many people are viewing this topic already


----------



## Strider (Feb 16, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Just finished downloading, another to my collection that I will never play....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Objection!!

You must play all Phoenix Wright games!


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 16, 2010)

Neat. I could always use a new Ace Attorney game.

I wonder if anything's changed to the formula besides the minor addition of a graphical interface?


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet. I was looking forward to this.


----------



## OuTee (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait for it....


----------



## MezCla (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally


----------



## Chanser (Feb 16, 2010)

Can I remind people to not pm me on where and how to download this game. They will simply get a warning.


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 16, 2010)

finnaly, i thanks god for being dumped


----------



## Popin (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				rubberchickenmx said:
			
		

> Dunno what's so great about this game, never played the series before guess I'll try this.



Start with the first Phoenix Wright game, before you play this. You'll appreciate the story and characters more if you do.


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

Chanser, is there any AP we should know about?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 16, 2010)

TheOtakuOverlord said:
			
		

> Chanser, is there any AP we should know about?


No note about any AP in the NFO and the J one didn't have any so I would say no


----------



## hova1 (Feb 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 639 User(s) are reading this topic


madness


----------



## MezCla (Feb 16, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... I started with Apollo Justice [FAIL] and now I'm playing Phoenix Wright lol


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

That's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyone else surprised at just how much this game has been wanted by people? /v/ over at 4chan has had about a billion threads about it per hour.


----------



## LinkX9 (Feb 16, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I'm cash stackin! Gunna play the trilogy before this one probably.



Play the trilogy first. You'll get an idea of what the game is about.


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 16, 2010)

TheOtakuOverlord said:
			
		

> That's great news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah everyone is so hyped, it's like an explosion of hype..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But is it already dumped on a romsite by the way? I DON'T NEED TO KNOW THE NAME JUST IF IT'S BEEN DUMPED YET.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 16, 2010)

Didnt really enjoy the other Phoenix Wright games, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm hearing things about it being on a premium site which I can't mention, but nothing so far :S


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 16, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> TheOtakuOverlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it hasn't been dumped, then this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## HaoS12 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sanderino, no it wasn't, or at least I CAN'T find it on any.
Any minute now, I guess, and then MASSIVE fail of all the servers hosting it xD

I mean, it was Dumped, just not uploaded yet.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes!!!
I am going to stay up all night playing this.
Got to find it now!!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the name is in the first post


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

831 User(s) are reading this topic 


Shit. This thread is becoming more popular than when NSMBW was released


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 16, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> 831 User(s) are reading this topic
> 
> 
> Shit. This thread is becoming more popular than when NSMBW was released



That's kind of special. I'm finding this soo epic. it's even more epic if I'm playing the game tonight.=]


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 16, 2010)

i don't see the hype about this but i still have to play the others before i play this...


----------



## HaoS12 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Delta517*, the number of Users "reading this topic" is growing by about 30 every 2 min xD

So if it doesnt get uploaded for another 2 or 3 hours there will be like 5,000 people on this thread xD


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2010)

Woo! Found it!

Don't ask me where, or you'll be reported...


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 16, 2010)

Jup, found it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was kind of hard, but I have it now! =]

# I'm coming Edgey!


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2010)

RESULT !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is going to keep me up late.


----------



## Naridar (Feb 16, 2010)

Lookin' good. First FFXIII and now this... This day keeps getting better and better.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

HaoS12 said:
			
		

> So if it doesnt get uploaded for another 2 or 3 hours there will be like 5,000 people on this thread xD


It IS uploaded
Thats the purpose of the topic


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 16, 2010)

holy mother of mercy one of the times I post a thread for help and a game like this comes out -_-

PLEASE TEMP SERVERS DON'T DIE ON ME NOW!!!


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

904 User(s) are reading this topic


----------



## markvn (Feb 16, 2010)

but does it have AP?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 16, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> TheOtakuOverlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

markvn said:
			
		

> but does it have AP?



It doesn't say anything about that in the NFO...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> PLEASE TEMP SERVERS DON'T DIE ON ME NOW!!!
> No slowdowns yet, so it should be able to handle it
> 
> QUOTE(markvn @ Feb 16 2010, 09:21 PM) but does it have AP?


I think we'd have heard of the AP if it was there, so I guess there is none


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Feb 16, 2010)

Found it! YIPPEE!!


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 16, 2010)

yes it's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wow 906 users are looking at the topic....


----------



## Chanser (Feb 16, 2010)

No AP at all.

Works fine on Cyclo DS Evo.


----------



## Strider (Feb 16, 2010)

*Working perfectly on AK2i + Akaio 1.5.1.*


----------



## sa1amandra (Feb 16, 2010)

i hate it when everyone finds it but i can't D:
whatever. Anyone know about APs on the R4?


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally ! Looks like it's about time to blow the dust off my DS....this and Infinite Space are about the only DS titles I care about in the near future.


----------



## Popin (Feb 16, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> No AP at all.



Yes! That's what I was waiting to hear. Now I have to check my sites to see if it's there.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> i hate it when everyone finds it but i can't D:
> whatever. Anyone know about APs on the R4?



Its working perfectly on my R4 using YSmenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just google a little and you will find it


----------



## IvanMF (Feb 16, 2010)

All the downloads I find and seem legit don't work for various reasons - I assume people are downloading like crazy right now... It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## Strider (Feb 16, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> i hate it when everyone finds it but i can't D:
> 
> QUOTE(IvanMF @ Feb 16 2010, 09:34 PM) All the downloads I find and seem legit don't work for various reasons - I assume people are downloading like crazy right now... It's kinda frustrating.



Woah, take it easy! Does one hour or day really matter?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 16, 2010)

I found some links for the rom.
How big is the file?(compressed)
Just want to make its legit.


----------



## Getting_Better (Feb 16, 2010)

Have it! Works on my DSTT using YSMenu.
To Hell with homework! Ace Attorney is the only thing that can make forget about it. Good thing I played the first 4 games during the summer XD


----------



## sa1amandra (Feb 16, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh i can wait, but it sucks knowing that people can find it and i can't


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heh, found it! Really, just googling. I played the demo and just fell in love with it, so yeah, an Aca Attorney night coming


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you guys sure that it isn't any AP, because my game just frooze when i tried to use Logic for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try again though...


----------



## IvanMF (Feb 16, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking it easy, just commenting it isn't easy right now in case someone is considering trying.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Feb 16, 2010)

There's just enough time for me to download this before leaving for school. =D


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> I found some links for the rom.
> How big is the file?(compressed)
> Just want to make its legit.



The game is 64mb so compressed it should be around half that. The file I'm downloading is about 25mb rougly.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2010)

Works perfect on my SCDSOne SDHC.

Scene release RAR is around ~27mbs.


----------



## thel0be (Feb 16, 2010)

edited.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 16, 2010)

And i was thinking of going to bed early this evening, there goes my hope for a descent rest


----------



## HaoS12 (Feb 16, 2010)

Found and downloading. I actually found it a little time before, but wasn't sure about the 25.62 mb rom size. Well, at least Im sure xD  

Well, in 2 min Ill be able to check.

Does it work well on an original R4DS? That's what I got a loooong time ago and still using it


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone got past the Logic part?

My game freezes up there with a white screen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Fixed this by using the ARM7 fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm happy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have YSMenu to btw...


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 16, 2010)

EUREKA i found it


----------



## xshinox (Feb 16, 2010)

works fine for me on my acekard2i AKAIO 1.5.1 firmware


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

@GeekShadow: It worked, and I guess it's allowed too. Thanks.

Not exactly interested in this game but I'm bored as shit and haven't had anything worthwhile to play on the DS since Glory of Heracles.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 16, 2010)

omg finally. thought it would've been released earlier, but hey.


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 16, 2010)

Time to stay up all night. ;3


----------



## miruki (Feb 16, 2010)

I only played the first one, minus the last case (the extra one for the ds version) - is it important to have played the other two, to enjoy this one?


----------



## haflore (Feb 16, 2010)

*EUREKA!!!* 

I just found this on one of my favorite sources!!!
Gonna test it in a minute.


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 16, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> *EUREKA!!!* I just found this on one of my favorite sources!!!
> Gonna test it in a minute.



You should liek, gib me yer source. :]


----------



## abcdinaz21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## zeromac (Feb 16, 2010)

whoah this is the biggest amount of users ive seen in one thread xD


----------



## Zantagor (Feb 16, 2010)

and no one will buy it, the game will be deemed a failure by Capcom, and the series will die off....

Thanks guys.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 16, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I only played the first one. minus the last case (the extra one for the ds version) - is it important to have played the other two, to enjoy this one?


I really doubt any other AA game is necessary for this one.  
You only need it to recognize the cameos, but the review in Nintendo Power said the cameos "seemed forced" so I guess it's not really important.  It's mainly just to appease those who played the other games and wanted to see their favorite characters return.


----------



## haflore (Feb 16, 2010)

*snip'd*

EDIT:


			
				zeromac said:
			
		

> whoah this is the biggest amount of users ive seen in one thread xD


Guess you weren't there when Spirit Tracks got dumped eh?


----------



## pacha69 (Feb 16, 2010)

is this going to work on a supercard slot 2 ? if yes, gonna grab my mom's ds, because I lost my supercard ds one


----------



## inter4ever (Feb 16, 2010)

Finally got it. Working perfectly in safe mode on G6 Lite


----------



## NDStemp (Feb 16, 2010)

*snip'd*

Aha, never mind then. :]
Gotta love Google


----------



## smashbro (Feb 16, 2010)

I found it i hope >.> goo me lol


----------



## zeromac (Feb 16, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> *snip'd*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Yea thats the only major release i missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finished the game though


----------



## RiotShooter (Feb 16, 2010)

If i had to guess this amount of people is going to be nothing compared to when pokemon gets dumped.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 16, 2010)

Typical. I'd forgotten this way out today so I spent most of my available funds completing my Guitar Hero PS2 collection earlier. Now none of them are gonna get played for a week or so while I play this to death. And it only gets worse for my poor old guitar, since by the time I'm done with this in all probability Final Fantasy XIII will be out, as will Infinite Space, etc.


----------



## updowners (Feb 16, 2010)

.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 16, 2010)

So it works on R4+YS? Awesome! Does it work on M3Real though?


----------



## smashbro (Feb 16, 2010)

so far mine works on dstt


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why does the backlight on my DS turn off when I use the Deductive Skills? I can still play, but I can't see a damn thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please help me...


----------



## laurenz (Feb 16, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess you weren't around when Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, SSBB, SMG, TLOZ:TP or other major first-party games were released eh?


----------



## miruki (Feb 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well, if it's only knowing about certain characters.. I've heard of most of them / seen them and stuff... I'm just not too eager to find out the cases in this one are tied to older cases from the two game I haven't played and therefore not really enjoyable if you don't know the whole story behind them. D:

But since that's not the case I'll try the game now...


----------



## Sebbel (Feb 16, 2010)

Waited the whole day for this to come out : )
Finally a new Game in the ace attorney series.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 16, 2010)

So, any news on the anti-piracy? Oh, there is none? Kay...


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 16, 2010)

Been playing for some time now and I love it so far!
No sleep for me tonight!


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Now all the "WEN IZ IT GUNNA BE DUMP?" threads can stop. At least until the next big name game comes around.


----------



## HitBattousai (Feb 16, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Why does the backlight on my DS turn off when I use the Deductive Skills? I can still play, but I can't see a damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would probably help if you mentioned the card setup you're using, but for reference, I suggest saving when it does that, then turning off or resetting your DS, and loading your save as something to try.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn pirates, buy the game it's worth it


----------



## reloadro (Feb 16, 2010)

Get the rom , enjoy the game but please if you can, try to buy it :-) It's a must have in your DS games shelf.I've done the same with all major games on the DS.


----------



## asdf (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm getting my copy later today. I can't wait.


----------



## Blazekid3 (Feb 16, 2010)

it works fine EZVi so far Awesome game


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 16, 2010)

D-3 before the EUR release... I don't know if I can resist lol. Hope Ragnarok will be dumped tomorrow, it will make time pass quicker


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

Works on:
M3 Kaura
Touchpod
Sakura
And iTouch
I am no longer testing on M3 Lite since my M3 Lite has died


----------



## Elfeckin (Feb 16, 2010)

GRR!!!!! anyone live in tampa...im around 56th and temple heights...my laptop was stolen last week and in it was my micro sd card adapter...now im stuck with the game and no way of getting it on my m3 real =^(


----------



## ImperialX (Feb 16, 2010)

Finished the first two cases now. Amazing game, only two cases in and already I can say it beats AJ. Grab it!


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Feb 16, 2010)

ImperialX said:
			
		

> Finished the first two cases now. Amazing game, only two cases in and already I can say it beats AJ. Grab it!



Already ? Oo
I shoiuld probably be careful and not finish it too quickly, as I already got hooked by the first case and blitzed through it : so far, so good. While the old AA formula was amazing, I'm glad Capcom decided to took the series in another direction.


----------



## Sogeman (Feb 16, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Why does the backlight on my DS turn off when I use the Deductive Skills? I can still play, but I can't see a damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem. I use an M3 Simply (yes old crap) with an arm7 patched file to get it even to work.

I have to know exactly how often I have to click to get to the right answer and then I have to save and restart the Dslite to play again.  Really sucks, the full game only releases on friday here. No way to play it before next week for me


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2010)

Elfeckin said:
			
		

> GRR!!!!! anyone live in tampa...im around 56th and temple heights...my laptop was stolen last week and in it was my micro sd card adapter...now im stuck with the game and no way of getting it on my m3 real =^(



I'm pretty sure if your mobile phone uses MSDs then you could transfer it via that way.


----------



## Sogeman (Feb 16, 2010)

Sogeman said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, now I can't play any further because it's in the "Cross Examinations" (the very first one). Seems like Anti Piracy for old Cards to me.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

reloadro said:
			
		

> Get the rom , enjoy the game but please if you can, try to buy it :-) It's a must have in your DS games shelf.I've done the same with all major games on the DS.



Just because you said that I'm not gonna buy this game.


----------



## eumesmo (Feb 16, 2010)

Sogeman said:
			
		

> Sogeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the same here on m3 lite sd

when i should present proof on the bullet hole next to edgey's suit, the game freezes

i'd like to know if there is a fix or another config to "convert" the game to m3 lite

thanks

--EDIT--

i put chose safe mode as read mode and it worked, at least for now


----------



## FlameTakuya (Feb 16, 2010)

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM MEDALS

But yeah anyways, this game is even more awesome in English. >D


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Feb 16, 2010)

rubberchickenmx said:
			
		

> Dunno what's so great about this game, never played the series before guess I'll try this.




OBJECTION!

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3628845


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 17, 2010)

Viteh said:
			
		

> rubberchickenmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.
Doing first case o3o


----------



## haflore (Feb 17, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was here, not signed up, lurking. I was just naming the most recent one.


EDIT: Just finished the first case, pure awesomeness!! I'm gonna try to take my time woth this one though, just until Ragnarok.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

EDIT: No AP, just turn off the Soft-Rest and or RTS


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Viteh said:
			
		

> rubberchickenmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG ! It's a bit scary to hear your PC speakers shouting "OBJECTION !!" at almost 2 AM. I hope no one woke up because of me lol


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

Has there been any news on the 5th Phoenix Wright game? (or 6th if you count this one)  
I must have moar Ace Attorney.  Maybe I should switch my major to law.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome!
Great wayto kill time for hgss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Works on M3i Zero with Sakura


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> Great wayto kill time for hgss
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get passed the Cross Examinations?
EDIT: NVM, just needed to turn off the Soft-Rest or RTS


----------



## rizzod (Feb 17, 2010)

Works fine on R4DS FW 1.18 NO backlight issue


----------



## sweenish (Feb 17, 2010)

very yes


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll be grabbing this later.


----------



## FullMetalMega (Feb 17, 2010)

Viteh said:
			
		

> rubberchickenmx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Objection!


----------



## rizzod (Feb 17, 2010)

FullMetalMega said:
			
		

> Viteh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OBJECTION!


----------



## Elfeckin (Feb 17, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Elfeckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if i hadnt had lost my phone 2 weeks ago id give that a shot....good idea though...i asked my roommate if he had an adapter but he cant find it ...=^( gonna have to wait a bit longer to play this one :-/


----------



## ALAALABBB (Feb 17, 2010)

PAY FOR YOUR GAMES, YOU THIEVING SHITS

[Edit: Removed the sprites, since honest people were getting punished along with the bad eggs. I sincerely apologise for that.]


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, getting now, would pay but i'm kinda low with preorders for hg & SS and FF XIII.


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 17, 2010)

ALAALABBB said:
			
		

> PAY FOR YOUR GAMES, YOU THIEVING SHITS


Don't post spoilers. =O=


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 17, 2010)

u cant miss the Ace attorney series, it esp gets fantastic during the 3 game... this one brings back memories
not sure when i am gonna play but definitely into my collection like chanser


----------



## Duero (Feb 17, 2010)

I tested one of the game but never got it was there ever a tutorial cuz when I tried it I taught it sucked cuz I did not  know what the hell to do hehe.


And I would say I pay for my games but I rather download and try it before I buy it. It is not my freaking fault they never release demos on every game that is about to come out. So I would blame the game companies for not making demos on every game they put out. I relay don´t wanna buy the pig in the sack. Sure there are reviews on games and trailers but I relay wanna try the game and get my own opinion.  I bought MAG cuz every one said it was great and no I did not get the chance to try the open beta but yeah ppls said how great the game was and so on but man I would give it 3 out of 10 if I knew i would not like it i had spent to money and get MW2 for the ps3 cuz I have mw2 on pc but have no great pc tp play it anymore. So only cuz ppls say the game is great dose not mean you will like it so more demos for crying out loud.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 17, 2010)

Duero said:
			
		

> I tested one of the game but never got it was there ever a tutorial cuz when I tried it I taught it sucked cuz I did not  know what the hell to do hehe.
> 
> 
> And I would say I pay for my games but I rather download and try it before I buy it. It is not my freaking fault they never release demos on every game that is about to come out. So I would blame the game companies for not making demos on every game they put out. I relay don´t wanna buy the pig in the sack. Sure there are reviews on games and trailers but I relay wanna try the game and get my own opinion.  I bought MAG cuz every one said it was great and no I did not get the chance to try the open beta but yeah ppls said how great the game was and so on but man I would give it 3 out of 10 if I knew i would not like it i had spent to money and get MW2 for the ps3 cuz I have mw2 on pc but have no great pc tp play it anymore. So only cuz ppls say the game is great dose not mean you will like it so more demos for crying out loud.



That argument is pretty much moot here.

The Phoenix Wright series/Gyakuten Saiban series is flawless in every aspect.  There is even a demo for this one here available online.  Not to mention that you can usually tell by watching trailers or looking at screenshots whether or not you're going to like a particular game.

That said, nobody here cares whether or not you downloaded the game, just don't mention your source and you're ok.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 17, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> FullMetalMega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3630156
A-Hurrr


Spoiler



I'm not being serious, just a joke


----------



## zeromac (Feb 17, 2010)

Just finished the first case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the logic and how you actually have to use your own logic


----------



## Raika (Feb 17, 2010)

Time to try this!!
I wonder how playing the role of the prosecution would be like.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 17, 2010)

heh good timing im just about to finish trail and tribulations for the second time






Spoiler



Go edgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sorry to say this to you but your game has been cancelled




lol this was the only good photo


----------



## Duero (Feb 17, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but I still rather buy the games man only this week I spent 2000dollar just on games in 2 days if that is me steeling I don´t know I rather buy game cuz im a gamer but also a game collector.

but it don´t justifies downloadding.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG !!! Why did this guy spoil the game ? He just ruined my day T_T Hope I'll forget about these sprites...


----------



## Duero (Feb 17, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> OMG !!! Why did this guy spoil the game ? He just ruined my day T_T Hope I'll forget about these sprites...




hehe I shall try the game but as I said I never got how it work in the last one I played so will see bying it today and hope it is good


----------



## SkH (Feb 17, 2010)

Naridar said:
			
		

> Lookin' good. First FFXIII and now this... This day keeps getting better and better.


What FFXII?

On topic, how's the game guys? Is it like the others?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 17, 2010)

This game is love. I tried the demo, loved the logic system. I'm downloading the ROM now. The compressed file was very small, only 25.3MB. I wonder how much the ROM is trimmed.


----------



## Raika (Feb 17, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> This game is love. I tried the demo, loved the logic system. I'm downloading the ROM now. The compressed file was very small, only 25.3MB. I wonder how much the ROM is trimmed.


The rar file may be small, but when it's extracted it's 64mb.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw the japanese trailer... If awesomeness was someone, it would certainly be Edgeworth.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2010)

Played through the first case this morning, awesome game.  Notice they still can't make one of these without at least on error in the translation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 17, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> ALAALABBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't quote spoilers dammit!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 17, 2010)

*snip'd*

Done case 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great Game!


----------



## Thao_yea_mayn_xD (Feb 17, 2010)

FINALLY!


----------



## Ishidori (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL! Time to bring justice again!!! Too bad lately i've been full of work -thanks to my boss- and homework -thanks to my teachers-. I still not finish Glory of Heracles yet, but i'm going to search and try it right now n_n


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Feb 17, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth [First look 5 minutes]



by _Contra_


----------



## s2d4 (Feb 17, 2010)

NOOOO!!!!!!!

I only read this thread while downloading my copy, and already my game is ruined by spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Somebody should ban that spoiler quoter!!!


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

s2d4 said:
			
		

> NOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> I only read this thread while downloading my copy, and already my game is ruined by spoiler
> 
> ...



I'm with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This guy made only one post... One post to ruin our day... If we were in the middle age, he would be hanged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's not some big spoil


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 17, 2010)

_Raiden_ said:
			
		

> [Nintendo Ds] Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth [First look 5 minutes]
> 
> SNIP
> 
> by _Contra_


Do you ever play a game you take a video of?


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, at least something to play until Pokemon comes out.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 17, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Well, at least something to play until Pokemon comes out.


In my case something to hold me over until the Hotel Dusk sequel comes out in the US/Europe (Last Window I think it was called). That or the other CING game, called "Again".


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn!
I dont know why but the game freezes for me after the opening of Case 3.
I am using the DSTT 1.17 a12 firmware.


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, here's my short review- or rather, organized impressions.

It's definitely an Ace Attorney game. The style, the spirit, the atmosphere- those who feared this gonna be something absolutely different can rest assured they get what they have fallen in love with.

The investigation part is also nicely done. The 2D spritework is top-notch, and feels like a good ol' point-n'-click. The good thing is there's no devilishly hidden pixels, so  just being moderately observant should do the trick. But with the addition of these parts the world feels much more believable, not just a set of pictures and text, the oh-it-belongs-to-GBA feeling is gone.

The new logic system system is hardly revolutionary but a new neat addition, allowing to create new pieces of info. Didn't find it tremendously exciting, but it's really good for a change.

Although there's no courtroom, this part is not gone, as you do cross-examine characters after all. The realization is the same- and here the main problem lies. The logic of the creators on where the player should find a contradiction is not always clear not to make the game too easy, and that's why it's sometimes the trial-and-error way. Not always, but sometimes it's a real pain you know where.

Overall, the game is nice, keeps up with the spirit of the series and has its share of new stuff. The two main flaws are that no things are rally revolutionary and the rebuttal part is still trial-and-error sometimes. Overall, 8/10.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Crap, I just deleted my save >_>

Anyone have a file somewhere in the second case? I was about halfway through when my card crapped out. Actually, any save where I could even so much as restart the second case without having to replay the first would be nice.


----------



## RadioShadow (Feb 17, 2010)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Crap, I just deleted my save >_>
> 
> Anyone have a file somewhere in the second case? I was about halfway through when my card crapped out. Actually, any save where I could even so much as restart the second case without having to replay the first would be nice.



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IW6O88Z8

Just finished Case 1 and started playing a bit of Case 2 (not very far).  The save format is R4 but you can easily convert it: http://www.shunyweb.info/


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool, thank you very much.


----------



## outgum (Feb 18, 2010)

Getting it.


----------



## Siro (Feb 18, 2010)

Finished the first two cases and thoroughly enjoyed them and I think the rest will be even more awesome and a touch longer just started the 3rd one!


----------



## redsmas (Feb 18, 2010)

on the third turnabout aswell


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 18, 2010)

What's with the obsession with "grape juice" in this and AJ?  It's clearly wine, did they just worry it might get a higher age rating in some territories if it had alcohol references or something?


----------



## Inunah (Feb 18, 2010)

Two words:

FUCK. YES.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 18, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> What's with the obsession with "grape juice" in this and AJ?  It's clearly wine, did they just worry it might get a higher age rating in some territories if it had alcohol references or something?


Actually it is supposed to grape juice. I mean it doesnt make sense to censor Alcohol reference in a game containing blood and murder.
Its supposed to be some sort of inside joke among the developers.
Heard it was Shu Takumi's favorite drink.


----------



## crook (Feb 18, 2010)

Na they just cant say pimp juice


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 19, 2010)

DAMN !!! I heard that the european version won't be translated... I was waiting in order to play the game in french... I hope the game is excellent cuz no translation and already spoiled because a damn guy wanted to play the cop and say that "piracy is bad"...


----------



## Siro (Feb 19, 2010)

In Europe the releases of games are normally multi-language and it is indeed a surprise not to see them releasing it except in English. This series has such a dedicated following and its stupid of them not to have a Multi-Language version of it.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, but it seems that the 2 last episodes (Trials and Tribulations and Apollo Justice) did not sell very well in france, so they decided to spare money on the translation...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe I only notice because I have to proof-read a lot at work but there seems to be a lot of mistakes in the English translation this time around as well.  Things like "They had to make due with something else" and tense errors, like the person translating isn't 100% fluent in English and has mis-heard some common turns of phrase.


----------



## crook (Feb 19, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it seems that the 2 last episodes (Trials and Tribulations and Apollo Justice) did not sell very well in france, so they decided to spare money on the translation...



french sucks, we need german.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 19, 2010)

crook said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


German sucks, we need Dutch. Then again, none of the other games were translated in Dutch either and the game isn't even distributed here because of piracy...

Not that I care, because this game sucks really hard, at least what I've played. I loved the first four games, but this game just ruins everything. Not only is the story really uninteresting (mind you, I am talking about the first two cases which are traditionally not as good as the last ones), the exploration has become really frustrating. Everything is obvious from the start, but you still need to look at every minor detail, even if it isn't used later in the game. You'll have to look at everything before you can progress, and sometimes you don't know what you haven't seen yet.

Certainly the worst game in the series. I hope GS5 will be better than this.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 19, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But that's a problem with all the Ace Attorney games. It does get a lot better in the 3rd and 4th cases, though.


----------



## updowners (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it does. It seems like a pretty dull game right now. Btw I'm at the start of Episode 3.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 20, 2010)

We see the murderer at the first case so yes, it's obvious. I'm on the second case. For now, it's really easy, but even if I already know who is the culprit, I still have pleasure to play the game and refute the arugumentation of the suspects. It's funny when you have already played the other games cuz every little comment or reaction from Edgeworth is like a private joke (I lol everytime he makes a joke on Gumshoe)


----------



## Siro (Feb 20, 2010)

I have finished the first 4 cases and on the middle part of the second one and till now I have thoroughly enjoyed the game in every sense of the word and its great to be playing as Miles Edgeworth, just adds a new dimension to the series.


----------



## BloodAdept (Feb 20, 2010)

It's odd, using the acekard 2.1 akaio 1.5.1 i cannot actually save the game. When i attempt to it just freezes (thinking it was just taking awhile i left it alone for 3 hours, still said "saving"). Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 21, 2010)

i was stuck at the game


----------



## cocomonk22 (Feb 22, 2010)

If you haven't beaten the game yet and want to use the fast-forward function or enable all cases, modify your raw save file (512KB) using a hex editor by changing the value at position 0x08 to 07 and the value at position 0x0c to 06.


----------

